# Random Dump LOL



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here are some pics of me the kids and the doggies ...

Me and Bogart I think he got my eyes LMFAO!!! You can tell I whelped him  LOL


















































































My Daughter and my niece with Ava 


















My niece she is 5 handling AVA LOL


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like everyone had fun! I think thats the first time i've ever seen a picture of you Sadie! Thats freaking crazy how close your eyes are to his! Guess your still clear with any DA thus far? Good looking dogs! Stoked to see how this new pup will turn out as well!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww great pics girl! Stop cutting your boys head off in pics! I can't see his handsome face LMAO!! Geez.....And that pic of you and Bogie is great! I think that should be your FB profile pic *hint* *hint*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Love all that green! Great photos, everyone looks super happy


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> Looks like everyone had fun! I think thats the first time i've ever seen a picture of you Sadie! Thats freaking crazy how close your eyes are to his! Guess your still clear with any DA thus far? Good looking dogs! Stoked to see how this new pup will turn out as well!


Umm Negative Bogart likes Ava because he wants to hump her ... Let any dog outside dog get anywhere close to these dogs and it's over LOL ... As far as my two together they are fine sometimes I have to step in and intervene but for the most part Bogart only wants to hump AVA lmao!!!!

I don't usually post pics of myself online LOL This is probably the first time I have put anything up of me and one of the dogs ... I am just a private person I guess LOL


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Umm Negative Bogart likes Ava because he wants to hump her ... Let any dog outside dog get anywhere close to these dogs and it's over LOL ... As far as my two together they are fine sometimes I have to step in and intervene but for the most part Bogart only wants to hump AVA lmao!!!!
> 
> I don't usually post pics of myself online LOL This is probably the first time I have put anything up of me and one of the dogs ... I am just a private person I guess LOL


Nothing wrong with that, don't see me posting much here either. lol Well at least they tolerate each other for now. Hopefully that will continue for a while longer.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa damn near had to force me to get a Facebook account which I never sign on to btw LOL bahahahaahaha LOL.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Aww great pics girl! Stop cutting your boys head off in pics! I can't see his handsome face LMAO!! Geez.....And that pic of you and Bogie is great! I think that should be your FB profile pic *hint* *hint*


Honey I was trying to get him to stay still I didn't mean to cut out his pretty little head LMAO!! He doesn't stay still very long


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Lisa damn near had to force me to get a Facebook account which I never sign on to btw LOL bahahahaahaha LOL.


Facebook? lol I dont have facebook, myspace, twitter or any other social networking things.

I guess im too "old school". If i want you to know something i'll tell you if i dont than you wont ever know. Social networking in my opinion is the legal way to stalk someones daily lives.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> Facebook? lol I dont have facebook, myspace, twitter or any other social networking things.
> 
> I guess im too "old school". If i want you to know something i'll tell you if i dont than you wont ever know. Social networking in my opinion is the legal way to stalk someones daily lives.


That is me too I am totally with you KMDOGS I have never had a myspace, Facebook until now LOL ... I am just not very social in real life LOL


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I never sign on to btw LOL bahahahaahaha LOL.


I noticed LOL!!



Sadie said:


> Honey I was trying to get him to stay still I didn't mean to cut out his pretty little head LMAO!! He doesn't stay still very long


Man, he's worse than the dogs at staying still :roll:Then again most boys have A.D.D :hammer: LMAO!! Anyways, your kiddos are cuties! They grow so fast! I miss my little girl  now she is almost ten and I have to borrow friends babies to get my baby fix


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bogart is popping wow ! Those collars look awesome on your dogs


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> That is me too I am totally with you KMDOGS I have never had a myspace, Facebook until now LOL ... I am just not very social in real life LOL


I just joined about 2 years ago mainly for out of state family and friends and then high school people started hitting me up. I am pretty old fashioned for a young chick to  I actually deleted it for about a year and then went back on. I can't believe the ish people put out on there! Some of it is TMI and then the pics these people post of themselves half naked or pics of backsides and bikini shots! I can do without all that! Conceited much LMAO!! And KM your right about stalkers and home break ins as well. People tell you where they are or if they are on vacation. That's just asking for trouble IMO


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I just joined about 2 years ago mainly for out of state family and friends and then high school people started hitting me up. I am pretty old fashioned for a young chick to  I actually deleted it for about a year and then went back on. I can't believe the ish people put out on there! Some of it is TMI and then the pics these people post of themselves half naked or pics of backsides and bikini shots! I can do without all that! Conceited much LMAO!! And KM your right about stalkers and home break ins as well. People tell you where they are or if they are on vacation. That's just asking for trouble IMO


that's why you make your stuff private lol

and beautiful pics of you all  Love the one of your niece.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you guys


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics as usual, Tara!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LOVE this shot









Great pics girl! I don't know why I half expected to see Bogart taking a dump or something. The title struck me as hella funny lmmfao ok I'm taking a nap


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Beautiful pics as usual, Tara!


Hiiiiiiiiii Scott! No glue incidents this week! Woot Woot! Sorry for the hijack, Sadie. Carry on


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Tara your daughter is just gorgeous, she totally is like a mini you  And Bogart and AVA look like they are having a blast, and I knew what she looked like, sexy woman


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Great pics Sadie! Bogart and Ava look great and your son, daughter, and neice are so cute! My first time seeing you too, very pretty


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics Tara!But I always love looking at pics of awesome good looking bulldogs.They look like they are having a blast with you and your kids.Ava is really looking good.She's stunning


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

you know I love them dogs of yours.. even more now.. turnin out real nice! 

Way to put them kids to work,  these dogs always look better surrounded by kids, so natural for them. Guess thats why they're the "Nanny Dog"


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics girl. I'm lovin that first one, what a great pic. It needs to be in a frame  I see a future Jr. Handler in the making


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe I love you guys Thank You so much for the sweet comments really it makes me smile


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice shots !!! Everyone looks happy !


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

i just noticed the beavis and butthead shirt. lmfao brings back memories.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> i just noticed the beavis and butthead shirt. lmfao brings back memories.


BWAHAHAHAHA! And you know this man! LOL Uh huh huh yeah Beavis LOL FIRE FIRE FIRE !


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA! And you know this man! LOL Uh huh huh yeah Beavis LOL FIRE FIRE FIRE !


LMFAO! I remember staying up till 2am just to watch the marathons when i was 12 +. I like your kids style. haha

"*random noises* Shut up Beavis" *SMACK* "AHHHHHHH!! That hurt bunhole!"


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> LMFAO! I remember staying up till 2am just to watch the marathons when i was 12 +. I like your kids style. haha
> 
> "*random noises* Shut up Beavis" *SMACK* "AHHHHHHH!! That hurt bunhole!"


I need tepee for my bunhole LOL bwahahahahaha! I love that show it rawks I have all seasons on DVD still watch them today LOL


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I need tepee for my bunhole LOL bwahahahahaha! I love that show it rawks I have all seasons on DVD still watch them today LOL


Ah man good times. I miss Dora too. Trent. haha Anyway i guess this is a bit off topic now.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Tara your *daughter is just gorgeous, she totally is like a mini you  * And Bogart and AVA look like they are having a blast, and I knew what she looked like, sexy woman


i was gonna say the same thing! now we know whree she gets it from!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Duckypoo, I know right, reminds me of my youngest son, total mini me for me, lol.


lmaoooo @ the Beavis and Butthead comments


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

" I need tp for my BUNGHOLE" ... Hmm hehh,hmmm hmmm hmm . 

I am cornHOLIO~ .. LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't take all the credit for their good looks I have to give their daddy a small portion of credit since he did help make them LMFAO!!!!! 

You guys are so funny Thanks again!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics! I have never seen a pic of you before this!  You are a pretty lady.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

you guys hear Bevis and butthead are coming back. crazyness! lol Saw the first clip of them and tons of memories flooded back, lol.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Great photos Sweet Cheeks! The kids look great the dogs look great!!! Bogart is really coming along nicely and I really like how well AVA looks now. :clap:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG look how thick he got! He is really starting to fill out and the kids look great! You have always been a sexy momma, good to see you posted a few pictures of yourself


----------

